# 'Christmas' TICA Show



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Is anyone coming to the Christmas TICA Show in Ryton on Dunsmore near Coventry on the 10th, 11th and 12th of December? It is the first 3 day TICA show to be held in this country!

I'm going with 4 of mine - not all doing all 3 days though  and also Poshmog is bringing Slinky Malinki who I bred :thumbup:

Really looking forward to it - it's definitely worth a visit if anyone fancies it as it is one of the biggest if not the biggest TICA show of the year


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. I didn't even know it was on. After enjoying myself at the Supreme, I had intended to go to the National, even though it's a considerable drive. This is half the distance for me. I also read your comment about the National not being as good as it was. So which would folks recommend, the National or TICA and why? If the TICA, which day is best to go please? Sorry if I'm hijacking this thread a bit.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

The National is still a fab show but it is not the biggest after the Supreme any more 

The Christmas TICA show has an amazing atmosphere - I'd recomment the Saturday as that has the higester number of cats attending and also has the special progeny class where you enter pairs of cats from same family lines - always a good class to watch! :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone have some kind of address for this show so I can see how far it is from London?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sports Connexion
Leamington Rd
Ryton-on-Dunsmore
Coventry. CV8 3FL


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Soupie, I did a little Google and found it too! I have never been to a cat show, and mostly can't make them as I work weekends, but weather permitting this one is a possibility!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Hubby says why not do both, so weather permitting maybe we will.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Might go along on Sunday for a look as at National on the Saturday


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

MaryA said:


> I also read your comment about the National not being as good as it was.


Well it may be smaller than it was but size isn't everything!  I am sure it will still be a fantastic show!

And as this is their 114th Championship Show so I expect they have managed to get it right by now! :lol:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Soupie said:


> It is the first 3 day TICA show to be held in this country!


Why is it such a long show? Are folk not deterred from having to spend time away from home? And I would not be keen to have my cats spend so long away from home. One day is exhausting enough for cats and owners I think,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you can only do 1 day if you want. 
i woyuld never make 1 cat do a three day show though.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> you can only do 1 day if you want.
> i woyuld never make 1 cat do a three day show though.


So is it like Crufts, Working dogs one day, Toys the next...only Siamese one day, British the next?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

BSH said:


> So is it like Crufts, Working dogs one day, Toys the next...only Siamese one day, British the next?


No, you can go to what ever day you want no matter what breed. it's also only friday evening, not all day, i think.


----------

